
Ask HN: Would you hire an agency or a freelancer to create your website? - kiraken
Was just wondering if people feel more at ease if they hired an agency or a freelancer to create their website. Both has their certain advantages. For example a freelancer would be cheaper and closer to you discussion wise. While an agency would be faster, reliable and professional.<p>Keep in mind that this is just in general, some freelancers are more professional than agencies, and some agencies are more client oriented
======
chloealpert
I think it depends on the scale of the project? I do a bit of freelancing for
front-end projects, and the sweet spot has been for landing pages and projects
that people want to move fast on.

I think in general it's best to work off of referrals and look at hiring an
agency or freelancer in the same way you would hire any employee - due
diligence.

------
MariuszGalus
Most freelance websites have agencies behind the freelancer accounts that do
the work for dirt-cheap but not always perfect, the site then may be needed to
be cleaned up or not how you wanted it due to a language barrier. However, if
you're technically inclined, it's always a good 80/20 rule route.

